# Merry Christmas & Happy New Year from TechPowerUp!



## W1zzard (Dec 24, 2010)

Another year is drawing to a close and we would like to wish all our readers a merry Christmas with sleds full of hardware, gadgets and other fancy gifts and hope you all will have a great and memorable time with family and friends. This year has been another great one for TechPowerUp! thanks to you all! Enjoy the holidays and have a pompous start into the new year!

I also want to take the opportunity to thank the entire TechPowerUp! team for the incredible jobs they are doing. It is unbelievable the amount of time and dedication they put into the site and community! It would simply not be the same without all of you!

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 24, 2010)

same to you our amazing leader for your dedication and such other work behind the scenes


----------



## HammerON (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks ~ and same to you


----------



## adulaamin (Dec 24, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!!!!


----------



## n-ster (Dec 24, 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten und ein schönes neues Jahr !


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas guys


----------



## Triprift (Dec 24, 2010)

And merry christmas to all from Australia.


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Dec 24, 2010)

merry christmas everyone!


----------



## LittleLizard (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks and merry christmas to all the TPU community!


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you and wish you and the rest of the awesome TPU community a Merry Christmas & a Happy New Year!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas to my extended Tech Family @ TPU


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone




> with sleds full of hardware, gadgets and other fancy gifts and hope you all will have a great and memorable time with family and friends.



Can I borrow the keys to your shed? I'd definently have a Merrier Christmas then


----------



## Dave65 (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm new here but I got to say all the help I have gotten from this site is just awesome and I want to say thank you very much and a MERRY CHRISTMAS to all on this site


----------



## human_error (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year everyone!

Thanks to the TPU team for the great job this year, hoping for more of the same in 2011


----------



## ckoons1 (Dec 24, 2010)

God bless you all:]


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Dec 24, 2010)

*Have fun paying your credit card bills next month!*


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 24, 2010)

BRING ME COOKIES!!!!!!!!!!!!....and yeah merry christmas and all that good jazz and whatfor!


----------



## n-ster (Dec 24, 2010)

pr0n Inspector said:


> *Have fun paying your credit card bills next month!*



naa, change my name and move to Europe


----------



## trickson (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas to from me .

Merry Christmas


----------



## AsRock (Dec 24, 2010)

Happy Crimbo and happy New Year to everyone.  And thanks to W1z for all the hard work put in the site.


All so Thanks to the mods who play a a big part keeping every thing handy dandy .


----------



## dclprojekt (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone and to all who run Techpowerup thanks for all the work you put into this website!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone here at TPU!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all TPU staff and members.And Happy 2011 Year.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Xmas to my second family


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2010)

I hope everyone has a safe and Merry Holiday week. Or, Month of that matter. Wish everyone the best, and Hope to see everyones "words" in the coming year.



TPU staff does a outstanding job at what they do for the passion of what they love to do.. And, its not cleaning up all the drama Lama stuff!


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Dec 24, 2010)

*Merry Christmas*

Thanks for helping me spend all my money. 

I must repeat my Christmas wish this year......

All I want for Christmas is this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aEEhN7_ZTw

or a woman like this.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VO8NYJ0bZ1c


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 24, 2010)

Gëzuar Krishtlindjet to TechPowerUp!!!


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 24, 2010)

2010 has been a great year for TechowerUp. I'm really glad to have been a part of it.  Best wishes to you all and your family. 

2011 will only be better!!!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2010)

merry christmas to the fearless leader and all his minions.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to everyone at TPU!


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry christmas eve everyone, Thanks to everyone who has tryed to help me over the year, Big Thanks to all the Staff who have helped make this site so great, And a big thank you to W1zz for the best tech site on the net.





Have a great new year all.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 24, 2010)

Have to post too..Happy and peaceful Christmas dear friends...and New Year too!


----------



## JATownes (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the great work you guys do to make a great place to call home on the web.  Merry Christmas to all and a wonderful New Year to you all.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 24, 2010)

merry christmas and happy new year for all, hope next year will be better than this year


----------



## horik (Dec 24, 2010)

HO,HO,HO,Merry Xmass to all of you!


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 24, 2010)

micropage7 said:


> hope next year will be better than this year



I'll drink to that!


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 24, 2010)

A big thank you to everybody for making TPU the awesome place it is!


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 24, 2010)

horik said:


> HO,HO,HO,Merry Xmass to all of you!



santa please dont give me something new, i just want a girl with kind heart


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone!!! 

TPU 4ever


----------



## Sihastru (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## OneCool (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry TechPowerUP everybody 








Oh and merry Christmas and happy new year too !


----------



## bear jesus (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas form the pastafarian jesus to everyone at TPU 

Every day since i finally stopped lurking and joined up i have been glad i did so, peace and love to you all


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas every one


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas, W1zzard, Mods, Staff, Admins, and all the forum members here.

And, may each and everyone have a Prosperous New Year!


----------



## qu4k3r (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of you!!!


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Must be really sleepy if I read a thread titled Merry shutdowns and Happy New bsod...


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas TPU! I love you guys


----------



## bear jesus (Dec 24, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Must be really sleepy if I read a thread titled Merry shutdowns and Happy New bsod...



Lack of sleep? more like what have you been taking and where can i get some


----------



## erocker (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 24, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Must be really sleepy if I read a thread titled Merry shutdowns and Happy New bsod...



sigged


----------



## DaveK (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone, hope you all have a good one


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 24, 2010)

erocker said:


> Merry Christmas everyone.



you too erocker!


----------



## btarunr (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas, people. Have a rocking new year.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 24, 2010)

I'd wish everyone a merry Christmas personally, but with over 50k members that would take awhile and be a huge post ... 
So Merry Christmas to all TPU'ers, and thanks for putting up with my nonsense.


----------



## douglatins (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas folks!


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Dec 24, 2010)

Happy holidays to everyone in the TPU-team and the fantastic community!

Feliz Navidad!
Frohe Weilnachten!
Merry Christmas!
God jul!


----------



## Link108 (Dec 24, 2010)

*Merry Christmas!*

Hope everyone is enjoying themsevles!


----------



## popswala (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all and a blessed new year. Keep up the awesome work here at TPU. I'm proud to be apart of a awesome community where we can all come together to keep updated on the latest products, tech and support those in need of builds and assistance. Keep up the awesome job everyone.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 24, 2010)

Woo Merry Christmas to the TPU community!


----------



## DigitalUK (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone and hope you all have a great new year.


----------



## Broom2455 (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all at TPU especially the Mods and reviewers.

And especially for Wizard: Frohe Weihnachten und ein glückliches neues Jahr


----------



## Sadasius (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Solten (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## bear jesus (Dec 24, 2010)

good job no one is at work as that is hardly safe for work


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 24, 2010)

Just had to convince my other half I'm still on TPU :shadedshu


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 24, 2010)

Solten said:


> http://www.wallpapertop.com/img/200912/merry-x-mas-wallpapers_1024x768.jpg



Definitely NSFW but it certainly would jump start my day a good bit. lol


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas

Happy Hanukkah

Happy Kwanzaa 

Have a damn good new year


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.

Maligayang Pasko at Manigong Bagong TAon...


----------



## qubit (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks to W1zzard and the mods for running such a great site and thanks to all the members for making TPU such a dynamic and interesting place!

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!*


----------



## Bow (Dec 25, 2010)

HO HO HO


----------



## alexsubri (Dec 25, 2010)

Ho-Ho-Ho! Merry Christmas, Feliz Navidad, Buona Natale, & Merry Noel!







Thanks W1zz, TPU, and the whole community for the best tech review/news site on the web!

Keep up the good work!

I hope you all behave'd yourselves! Or your hardware will be RMA'd!


----------



## Bob The Fish (Dec 25, 2010)

Marry xmas to all


----------



## claylomax (Dec 25, 2010)

Feliz Navidad para Techpowerup!


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 25, 2010)

This is for the boys and maybe some girls but not for children.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PM50ddsyyss&feature=related

And no its not as bad as it sounds hehe.

Merry christmas all from the UK.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 25, 2010)

animal007uk said:


> This is for the boys and maybe some girls but not for children.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PM50ddsyyss&feature=related
> 
> And no its not as bad as it sounds hehe.
> ...



LOL. That's freaking gold man! Wish it was uncensored.


----------



## burtram (Dec 25, 2010)

Hope everyone else has a happy holiday! (better than mine at least, I just found out my moms' sister was just taken off life support) And thanks to the folks that keep the forum going, this place is about the only place I frequent on a daily basis.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone at TPU.  This one great place.


----------



## AnnCore (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas TPU and a Happy New Year!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas TPU! My bans lifted!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 25, 2010)

Just wanted to wish to all staff members, forum members, and their families a merry Christmas and the best for 2011!

Blessings to all!


----------



## n-ster (Dec 25, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Merry Christmas TPU! My bans lifted!



Merry Christmas to you too! must be hard having a hard life of a banstick dummy... You can see TPU, but are unable to post! it's like torture >.<

At least you can still PM


----------



## HalfAHertz (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas and a Happy new year to everyone at TPU and especially the people that hold our little community together.


----------



## qubit (Dec 25, 2010)

*Merry F*** Christmas!!*



TheMailMan78 said:


> Merry Christmas TPU! My bans lifted!



I thought I hadn't seen you around in a while, MM.

Welcome back and I'm glad you're ban's lifted. 

What did you do this time?

EDIT

To everyone: I found this brilliant Christmas parody on YouTube. Warning, it's _not_ politically correct!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4G_qTwgzmk&feature=related


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 25, 2010)

I was playing BC2 and after getting banned from three or four servers (consecutively) for my zealous nature I decided that I, on behalf of TPU, would wish the less popular denominations a happy holidays (in my own way).

Happy Kwanzaa! (Check out the kid at 1:03, he's really into it!)
Have a satisfying and decidedly neutral Festivus!
Too bad Hanukkah is over, so the Jews better put the Hanukkah bush out to pasture!

May whatever invisible things you believe in bless you and bring you and your loved ones great fortunes!

Also, Happy New Year!

Remember though, drink driving is illegal, much like streaking, but both are incredibly fun if you have a camera! (That's probably mussels in the video!)


----------



## arnoo1 (Dec 25, 2010)

merry Xmas to everybody and special thanks to the tpu crew, thanks for such amazing  community!


----------



## Darksaber (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Xmas to y'all  Merry Xmas to the one and only W1zzard!


----------



## Krony (Dec 25, 2010)

*Merry Christmas all*


----------



## Mussels (Dec 25, 2010)

in 30 minutes its the 26th here, enjoy your christmas before its over


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 25, 2010)

I hope you had a Merry Christmas Mussels. For everyone else, the party just begun, who brought the Crown Royal?! 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 25, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I hope you had a Merry Christmas Mussels. For everyone else, the party just begun, who brought the Crown Royal?!
> 
> Merry Christmas!



8 cans of jack daniels and a day of drunken RTS gaming online.


seriously, the amount of noobs who bought games on sale and just got into these old games (CoH in particular) is awesome.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Dec 25, 2010)

merry chrimbo everyone at tpu  have a good one


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 25, 2010)

Mussels said:


> 8 cans of jack daniels and a day of drunken RTS gaming online.
> 
> 
> seriously, the amount of noobs who bought games on sale and just got into these old games (CoH in particular) is awesome.



Jack Daniels is sold in a can?  I had to look it up to believe it.  Are you referring to Jack and cola in a can? We call it a black tooth 'round here and I've never seen it sold pre-mixed.

Also, glad to hear you're having fun!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry happy Ho Ho to my friends at TPU.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 25, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Jack Daniels is sold in a can?  I had to look it up to believe it.  Are you referring to Jack and cola in a can? We call it a black tooth 'round here and I've never seen it sold pre-mixed.
> 
> Also, glad to hear you're having fun!



yes. can, premixed.


beer is for countries who cant handle real drinks XD


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry X-mas to all!


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 25, 2010)

Mussels said:


> yes. can, premixed.
> 
> 
> beer is for countries who cant handle real drinks XD


http://www.brewdog.com/blog-article/214 

There are some beers that'll put chests on hair (and penguins on ice).


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year from IRAQ to all TechPowerUp members and all people in the world.

Another year from success for TechPowerUp


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas TechPowerUp!!!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all! I do hope Santa was as good to all of you as he was to me!


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Chirstmas TPU community !


----------



## Kreij (Dec 25, 2010)

Christmas day and I'm moderating an internet forum.  Maybe next year Santa will give me a real life. 

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Frederik S (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas everybody!!


----------



## suraswami (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## X800 (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone and lets hope that next year will be just exciting and thrilling like this year!
And of course a Happy New Year to all members.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 25, 2010)

qubit said:


> What did you do this time?




I got banned for good behavior.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 25, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I got banned for good behavior.



 Humor....the best gift for the holidays! Since Christmas is almost over now, Hapyy New Years!!!!!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 25, 2010)

Happy Holidays to my friends and all the other weird people on this sight I spend too much time on.


----------



## v12dock (Dec 26, 2010)

I got my Cat5e cable and some keystone ends and some tools, like I wanted.


----------



## ooiman92 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for all your hard work and Merry Christmas to Everyone here at TPU! :3~


----------



## Mussels (Dec 26, 2010)

v12dock said:


> I got my Cat5e cable and some keystone ends and some tools, like I wanted.



keystone ends?


----------



## wolf (Dec 26, 2010)

Frech xmas to you all people, make it a memorable one!


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Dec 26, 2010)

*I dedicate this Christmas Ditty To All At TPU*

Everybody Knows: A Christmas Ditty

Everybody Knows When Its Cold
It Blows
Jack Frost is Nipping
At Your Balls

You eat too much
Then Nature Calls
The Only Thing That Matters
It Can't Be Bought Or Sold
It Never Gets Old

Everybody Knows When Its Cold
It Snows
This Feeling Of Love
It Grows

You Get Lost In An Embrace
You Never Want To Leave This Place
A Girl In A Santa Hat Rudolph Red
A Soft Warm Comfortable Bed
Where Children Sleep
Hoping Wishing Dreaming
It Never Gets Old

The Steam Servers are so slow I thought I would share my creative side. All the best!!!!


----------



## v12dock (Dec 26, 2010)

Mussels said:


> keystone ends?



Yes keystone jacks


----------



## Mussels (Dec 26, 2010)

Robert-The-Rambler said:


> Everybody Knows: A Christmas Ditty
> 
> Everybody Knows When Its Cold
> It Blows
> ...



christmas is in summer here.




v12dock said:


> Yes keystone jacks
> http://www.av-d.com/Keystone jacks.jpg



interesting... but what the hell do you use those for?


----------



## HalfAHertz (Dec 26, 2010)

Intergalactic communications of course!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 26, 2010)

Mussels said:


> interesting... but what the hell do you use those for?



Alot easier to adjust length of Cat5e cabling with them. I hope everyone had a great Christmas.


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Dec 26, 2010)

*Well This Song may Apply*



Mussels said:


> christmas is in summer here.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GCy354GTbE&feature=related


----------



## v12dock (Dec 26, 2010)

Mussels said:


> christmas is in summer here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wiring my house with Cat5e


----------



## trickson (Dec 26, 2010)

I am glad Christmas is over . What a bad time of year for me . I really get depressed this time every year . With no job and all it has been really hard for me to be thankful or happy .


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 26, 2010)

trickson said:


> I am glad Christmas is over . What a bad time of year for me . I really get depressed this time every year . With no job and all it has been really hard for me to be thankful or happy .



Cheer up man, 2011 is around the corner, here's hoping it will bring better prospects for you. I was in your situation a couple of years ago, I know how hard it is.  

By the way, Merry Xmas to all of you. Hope you got loads and loved all your gifts.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 27, 2010)

Much love to you all. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## FilipM (Dec 27, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all of you and let 2011 be a good one


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 27, 2010)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Tech Year.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Dec 27, 2010)

well here's a 
 for W1zz 

and a  to all the members here


----------



## Easo (Dec 27, 2010)

Cheers to everyone!


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 27, 2010)

trickson said:


> I am glad Christmas is over . What a bad time of year for me . I really get depressed this time every year . With no job and all it has been really hard for me to be thankful or happy .



I sort of understand what you mean, i lost my job about 2 months before xmas so haven't been able to buy the family anything and a good friend also passed away a few days before xmas day so that made everyone unhappy, The thing is xmas is ment to be a time for joy and happyness and you don't need money for that.

Due to my good friends family xmas day was great apart from the hangover lol but a few strong beers soon fixed that.

The new year is close so hopefully we can all make the best of it


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks Wizz. GN is my new home away from home when I am at home.


----------



## ron732 (Dec 27, 2010)

I want to wish a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to W1zz, the TPU staff, and of course all of the TPU members and their loved ones.


----------



## qubit (Dec 27, 2010)

trickson said:


> I am glad Christmas is over . What a bad time of year for me . I really get depressed this time every year . With no job and all it has been really hard for me to be thankful or happy .



I'm sorry to hear about this dude and I've been thinking... people accuse me of being a good listener with stuff like this and it can sometimes be easier to discuss these things with someone you don't know (such as myself) as there can be less barriers.

Therefore, if you wish to discuss any of this with me via PM or email, my door is always open.  Feel free to tell me as much or as little as you like.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 28, 2010)

http://www.santacam.org.uk/message/view/3f35688d3d 

Courtesy of tatty one


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 28, 2010)

Happy Holidays.


----------



## Wyverex (Dec 29, 2010)

All the best to everyone!


----------



## Polaris573 (Dec 30, 2010)

Glückliches neues jahr


----------



## Catherine (Dec 30, 2010)

Happy New Year!!! Let it be happier than ever! )))


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2010)

happy new years... i'll be working til 9-10pm tonight :S


----------



## 1freedude (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy new year to everyone.  2010 will be missed, one hell of a fuckin' year!


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 31, 2010)

Have a Happy New Year all


----------



## qubit (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## bear jesus (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy new year to all, I hope everyone has some good plans for tonight 

I have some awesome plans for myself


----------



## Triprift (Dec 31, 2010)

Its new year here in oz in just under 2 and a half hours.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2010)

Welcome to 1/1/11!


1:11 on 1/1/11 soon XD


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 31, 2010)

how is the new year? I still have like 16 hours to go


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> how is the new year? I still have like 16 hours to go



hot, humid, noisy, somewhat blurry due to alcohol.


the new alien overlords are pretty swell.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 31, 2010)

as long as they let us OC something Im cool with a new regime


----------



## YautjaLord (Dec 31, 2010)

Xmas to : all metalheads @ globe, all TPU & other forums/tech forums members round the globe (or atleast to those forums i visit  ), to all gorgeous chicks in here (you do have any gorgeous chick in here, or do you ?  ) & round the globe, to all. In metal/OC'ing Xmas we trust !!!!!! 

P.S. In Israel it's still 8+ hours left til 2011.


----------



## qubit (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey, what's with all this there's only a few hours to go stuff? Is there a new year coming or something??


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2010)

qubit said:


> Hey, what's with all this there's only a few hours to go stuff? Is there a new year coming or something??



been and gone. stop being so 2010.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 31, 2010)

so where is the pic of you in a funny hat, all red eye'd and such?


----------



## bear jesus (Dec 31, 2010)

us brit's have another 10 hours to go


----------



## qubit (Dec 31, 2010)

Mussels said:


> been and gone. stop being so 2010.



But I don't understand!  < hand wringing > lol


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2010)

qubit said:


> But I don't understand!  < hand wringing > lol


----------



## bear jesus (Dec 31, 2010)

you are from the future


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 31, 2010)

We still have a long ways to go here in the states till New Year's Day, just woke up and i can't wait for 2010 to leave us!!

Happy News Years everyone!!!


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy F-ing New Year!!! just getting that out of the way because ima be little bizzy later! Can't wait for the new PC parts and games!!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy new Year! 2011 here for 30 min already!!!


----------



## claylomax (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year for TPU!!


----------



## qubit (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year again: we're 40 minutes into it here in sunny Blighty!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 1, 2011)

A Happy New Year to all, "and may the new one be a damn sight better than the old one"! (Sherman T. Potter (M.A.S.H. 4077))


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy new year everyone, i hope its been a good one, I have personly had an ok night but now i feel realy emotionall due to a loss of a friend about a week ago and just life overall but apart from that damn what a good night so far, I hope 2011 is going to be a better year for everyone and a big thank you to all and especialy all the staff here and W1zz.

Thanks again to all and sorry for any speeling mistakes my head is fried.

Time to let some tears out to lol. 

Not that they use the net or even a pc but i would like to say thank you to my mom and dad, if it wasent for them i realy don't know where i would be right now. ok time to run need to cry again but ina good way.


----------



## qubit (Jan 1, 2011)

animal007uk said:


> Happy new year everyone, i hope its been a good one, I have personly had an ok night but now i feel realy emotionall due to a loss of a friend about a week ago and just life overall but apart from that damn what a good night so far, I hope 2011 is going to be a better year for everyone and a big thank you to all and especialy all the staff here and W1zz.
> 
> Thanks again to all and sorry for any speeling mistakes my head is fried.
> 
> ...



Hey, I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your friend, Animal.  It's always really hard (I've lost friends too) and even more so when it's during a time of celebration.

Feel free to PM me if you want a shoulder to lean on.


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 1, 2011)

qubit said:


> Hey, I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your friend, Animal.  It's always really hard (I've lost friends too) and even more so when it's during a time of celebration.
> 
> Feel free to PM me if you want a shoulder to lean on.



Thank you my friend , this is why i love this website, Everone is so nice. Its been harsh the last few months but im still hanging in there and im going to try and make a lot of changes this year.

Thanks again I feel like a fool when i say im crying but to be honest we aint a real man inless we can show our feelings hehe.


----------



## erocker (Jan 1, 2011)

Everyone have a great time abusing your bodies tonight. Happy New Year to all and may 2011 bring you prosperity and happiness.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 1, 2011)

May 2011 make all our dreams come true.

Not on _May_ 2011  though just from tomorrow 

Happy New Year mates, I just augur a great year with awesome enjoyment of incredible hardware for the least prices


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 1, 2011)

Pieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 1, 2011)

i just wanna say happy new year @ 00:00 but i just feel a sleep, so i say it now, later is better than never 
happy new year 2011
may the force b with us


----------



## BlackMagic (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year to everyone.
Man, I've see a lot of 'em in my day!

Hope all you people do, too.


----------



## qubit (Jan 1, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> i just wanna say happy new year @ 00:00 but i just feel a sleep, so i say it now, later is better than never
> happy new year 2011
> may the force b with us



You fell asleep at midnight?!! What!  Get outa here! 

Happy New Year.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 1, 2011)

qubit said:


> You fell asleep at midnight?!! What!  Get outa here!
> 
> Happy New Year.



yeah, suddenly i wake up on the next year. How fast the time is


----------



## AsRock (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New year all..  Hour to go here.


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 1, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Happy New year all..  Hour to go here.



 the diffrent time zones are mad, You are 5 hours behind the uk if my time is right  here lolz  have a good one


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 1, 2011)

It's finally mid-night here in the U.S., so 2011 has arrived!!!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> It's finally mid-night here in the U.S., so 2011 has arrived!!!



took your time, its 4pm on the first here.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 1, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> It's finally mid-night here in the U.S., so 2011 has arrived!!!





Mussels said:


> took your time, its 4pm on the first here.



Your both wrong it's 9:07 PM! 12/31/2010


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year from the east coast!


@Mussels
How's 2011 so far?! Will you let me know next year?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 1, 2011)

Have a great year everyone! TPU is the best!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 1, 2011)

Mussels said:


> took your time, its 4pm on the first here.



lol You Australians are so quick with time.



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Your both wrong it's 9:07 PM! 12/31/2010



Forgot about you west coast folks!!!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 1, 2011)

Will it is 8:45 pm and time to go out to enjoy the festivities


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 1, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!! From Iowa!!!!


----------



## ooiman92 (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy new year from chicago!!


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year TechPowerUp!!! 

Best Wishes to everyone!


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Jan 1, 2011)

10:26 here in Cali. Time to pop champagne


----------



## SK-1 (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 1, 2011)

2011 in Israel is 8:37 hours old.  Xmas to all.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy 2011!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 1, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 1, 2011)

*Happy New Year to all, and to all a good buzz!*


----------



## claylomax (Jan 1, 2011)

So only Alaska left, right?  EDIT: Alaska is -10 hours.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 1, 2011)

My New Years resolution is to develop an ass so big the whole world can kiss it.


----------



## trickson (Jan 1, 2011)

I sure hope this New year is better then the last 3 ! Happy New Year Every one !


----------



## qubit (Jan 1, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> My New Years resolution is to develop an ass so big the whole world can kiss it.



Hmmm... I dunno about that. You might find that it has unwanted gravitational effects and you'll just get called a fat arse.


----------



## SirMango (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone! May 2011 bring even more greatness to TechPowerUp!


----------



## Kreij (Jan 1, 2011)

My new year resolution is to spend more time playing computer games and less time being a productive member of society.


----------



## DaveK (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy new year everyone


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 1, 2011)

Kreij said:


> My new year resolution is to spend more time playing computer games and less time being a productive member of society.


----------

